# Power Steering & engine light on, on 2011 550eps touring



## dishfreek35 (May 1, 2011)

Hi, i've been doing a lot of riding in the past few months and I love my polaris, but the only issue I have right now is that every once in awhile my Power Steering & engine light comes on, sometimes if I turn the key off and then back on both lights goes away, would anyone know anything about this issue or it did happen to them, please let me know what you have done to rectify the issue.

thanks in advance


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Could just be a short in the electrical? Have you gotten it wet? Maybe pull the connectors apart, make sure they are clean, & put a dab of die-electric grease on them. That's where Id start...


----------

